# Regarding the Ghost Hand.



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 21, 2009)

I bought one off of ebay from HKShopStar, because I saw some reviews and I heard that they were really good. However, I read on this forum, in the cube reviews that the type F deteriorates, and gets kinda crappy after a couple months. Now, I know that the Ghost hand is a Type F clone, and I was wondering whether or not it would deteriorate as well, what causes the deterioration, if any, and tips to prevent deterioration or at least slow down the deteriorating. Thanks in advance.


----------



## panyan (Oct 21, 2009)

i bought one from HKshopstar on saturday! what a coincidence becuase i wanted to ask the same question, and:

whats cuts corners better: type F or ghost hand?


----------



## coinman (Oct 21, 2009)

I have used the ghost hand cube for about 3 months now and it still works fine! It pops a litle more often now but its still ok. I also used it at Dyseldorf WC. I have no type F so i don't know the difference.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I own a black Ghost Hand cube. It is really awesome and well worth owning.

Note: I actually ordered a white ghost hand in an Eastsheen like box, but got a black one instead in a marbles like storing pouch.


----------



## panyan (Oct 21, 2009)

LNZ said:


> I actually ordered a white ghost hand in an Eastsheen like box, but got a black one instead in a marbles like storing pouch.



can you explain? (i think pictures would be nice  )


----------



## Radu (Oct 21, 2009)

Indeed, Type F deteriorates over time. This is my opinion too.

I got 2 black ghost hand and 1 white. The white 1 is clearly better. Unfortunately I'm not a white cube user so I am using the blacks. They are very similar to F. Regarding deterioration I still need time to tell an opinion. I only got'em for 2 weeks. My opinion is that it will get worse over time too. 

I end up using the type C, after 2 years with A. I think a broken in C, is all what a cuber needs unless he is not sub 13s to tell a difference between all these little cubes, nowadays. I'm somehow tired of trying all these variations and I feel I'm kinda wasting time and money on testing them.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 22, 2009)

Has anybody had their Ghost hand for >5 months?


----------



## V-te (Oct 22, 2009)

Me, I have to tell you that they do not deteriorate, they keep their speed. 
I decided to take it apart and found some dust inside the core, but nothing a little cleaning couldn't fix. 
I will tell you to break it in first, clean it, then silicone it. It will not deteriorate.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 22, 2009)

ArcticxWolf said:


> Has anybody had their Ghost hand for >5 months?



I have. The deterioration problem is quite noticeable with my unused GH and used. The new one is crispy, while the used one is still pretty good, it has a noticeable difference.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 22, 2009)

V-te said:


> Me, I have to tell you that they do not deteriorate, they keep their speed.
> I decided to take it apart and found some dust inside the core, but nothing a little cleaning couldn't fix.
> I will tell you to break it in first, clean it, then silicone it. It will not deteriorate.



Does it come lubed? and if it does, should I take it out before I begin to break it in? Would jigaloo be ok instead of silicone, and is there a difference between the White GHs and the Black ones?

>< 

Yea, I'm kinda a direct guy.


----------



## V-te (Oct 22, 2009)

ArcticxWolf said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Me, I have to tell you that they do not deteriorate, they keep their speed.
> ...



They do come lubed, but I didn't know that they did. 
It was good out of the box, so I found no need to lube it. After about a week, I felt the need to lube it and I just did it, without checking. I will not lie, it got slower after I lubricated, and that's when I decided to take it apart, and found both silicon dust and cube dust in the core. 
My suggestion would be, lube it, but just a little bit, and clean out the core if it begins to feel like it's resisting. Not all cubes are perfect, but you can care for them so that they love you. After about 500 solves, I noticed dust coming off the cube when I cubed, but I didn't worry, since it only made it faster for me.

I do not know about Jig-A-Loo, or about the black one, I have the white one, and it is amazing.


----------



## rookie (Oct 22, 2009)

panyan said:


> i bought one from HKshopstar on saturday! what a coincidence becuase i wanted to ask the same question, and:
> 
> whats cuts corners better: type F or ghost hand?


the f will cut corners much better than gh's do


----------



## teller (Oct 22, 2009)

rookie said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > i bought one from HKshopstar on saturday! what a coincidence becuase i wanted to ask the same question, and:
> ...




That is a fact...there is something magical about an F; I don't know if it's the springs or what, but an F can defy the laws physics while the Ghost Hand is just a cube.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 24, 2009)

The transaction still hasn't been processed, and it's been 6 days. is that normal?


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 24, 2009)

it feels cheap when you first get it but when you get used to it its great.. i dont think the stickers are gona last very long


----------



## (R) (Oct 24, 2009)

ArcticxWolf said:


> The transaction still hasn't been processed, and it's been 6 days. is that normal?



Mine shipped in 10hrs, how long will it take to deliver?


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 25, 2009)

Not sure, I'm guessing 1-2 days, I'm in canada, shipping from Hong Kong soo...


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm sorry about the bump, but the cube still hasn't come yet, and it's been 3 weeks. Should I contact them, or what?


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2009)

ArcticxWolf said:


> I'm sorry about the bump, but the cube still hasn't come yet, and it's been 3 weeks. Should I contact them, or what?



I suggest contacting them in like a week. It might have been shipped, but they forgot to tell you. This has happened to me many times.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 7, 2009)

Not really.
Mine took ages as well.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 7, 2009)

ok my DX order just arrived today and it took 2 months to get here. your shipping is not that bad you know.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, thanks everybody.


----------

